# Help with Mom's results



## AKettleofFish (Apr 5, 2018)

I was talking with my Mom about my own thyroid results and we started looking at her old records and I'm beginning to wonder if she too has something going on.

Her results are as follows:

TSH

Ref

T4-Free

Ref

11/05

1.93

-

1.1

0.8-1.8

4/11

3.207

0.55-4.78

1.1

0.8-1.7

11/14

2.14

0.40-4.5

10/15

1.76

0.40-4.5

2/17

2.55

0.27-4.2

1.00

0.93-1.7

1/18

3.1

0.27-4.3

Would she be considered hypo based on these numbers? I know they are all in the reference range but her TSH seems generally on the higher side and FT4 when run seems on the very low side of the reference range...

She is going back to her doctor this week for unrelated blood tests so is there anything she should request? I told her to request a new panel with TSH, FT4, FT3 and TPO. Should she get anything else or is this even necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## AKettleofFish (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh no, my formatting got messed up when posting. I'll retype this out:

11/05

TSH 1.93

FT4 1.1 (0.8-1.8)

4/11

TSH 3.207 (0.55-4.78)

FT4 1.1 (0.8-1.7)

11/14

TSH 2.14 (0.40-4.5)

10/15

TSH 1.76 (0.40-4.5)

2/17

TSH 2.55 (0.27-4.2)

FT4 1.00 (0.93-1.7)

1/18

TSH 3.1 (0.27-4.3)

Are there any journal articles discussing the recommendation for FT4 to be near the upper 75% of the reference range? I would like to have some material to cite for my Mom and her doctor.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've found clinical research that shows it should be at 50-75% of the range. I think its been based on loads of experience. But, I'll try to find something!


----------



## AKettleofFish (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you!

Does it look like she is hypo? She has been feeling very tired and fatigued lately but it could also be due to sleep apnea which whe was just found to have.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

She does, yes! If nothing else, her TSH is too high.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yup. Mom is definitely hypo


----------

